# Sandbar Question



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

I dont ever surf fish, but I still read the reports. How do you get the bait past the first sandbar?


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Most use a kayak. What are you fishing for?


----------



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

Ive only done it once, but I've read a lot of the posts and didn't understand how they were getting the bait out so far. Kayak makes sense.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Keep in mind that many different types of fish can be caught within casting range. I have even caught decent sized sharks, in the 3'-4' range, by wading out and casting medium size tackle.

Get out there and give it a shot!


----------



## GulfSteve (Jun 22, 2012)

There are also surf casting techniques that allow you to cast 100-200 yards like Pendulum casting, but it takes the right gear and a bit of practice. Look on youtube, you'll see some amazing casts. My surf casting is still a work in progress but I definitely have already seen benefits (less lost bait and more distance) from pendulum casting.
-Steve


----------



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

GulfSteve said:


> There are also surf casting techniques that allow you to cast 100-200 yards like Pendulum casting, but it takes the right gear and a bit of practice. Look on youtube, you'll see some amazing casts. My surf casting is still a work in progress but I definitely have already seen benefits (less lost bait and more distance) from pendulum casting.
> -Steve


Thanks


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I use a potato gun at night for shark fishing, those mullet really fly! I like to use propane and ignite it with a 300,000V stun gun, but that is only for night fishing when the C130s are out. Otherwise if I am just fishing for pompano I use my smaller potato gun fueled with hairspray and ignited by a Coleman lamp striker, it seems you just don't need as much power to get sand fleas out past the 3rd bar. It does take some engineering though, if you don't use something to protect the sandfleas from the heat they tend to singe, I don't believe that they are as productive after they have been singed, but, different strokes for different folks.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

naclh2oDave said:


> I use a potato gun at night for shark fishing, those mullet really fly! I like to use propane and ignite it with a 300,000V stun gun, but that is only for night fishing when the C130s are out. Otherwise if I am just fishing for pompano I use my smaller potato gun fueled with hairspray and ignited by a Coleman lamp striker, it seems you just don't need as much power to get sand fleas out past the 3rd bar. It does take some engineering though, if you don't use something to protect the sandfleas from the heat they tend to singe, I don't believe that they are as productive after they have been singed, but, different strokes for different folks.


Thats too funny. I bet you could freeze some bait with hook and leader material in the shape of at projectile and then use a potato gun for some serious distance. I suppose you could only use a spinning reel though.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Yeah, you don't want to forget to open the bail! If you freeze the mullet with a circle hook in it it should survive the launch.


----------

